# Speedfan unable to adjust speed of fans?



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

EVGA Precision works fine, but wanted to make the switch to Speedfan as it's less resource heavy.

I am using a P5N-T Deluxe Motherboard with a GTX 280 graphics card, and when I try to increase fan speeds it does absolutely nothing and later reverts back to the default of 40%. I haven't touched BIOS, or anything like that.

Any suggestions as to any troubleshooting I can do? Or have I missed something painfully obvious in the installation?

Thanks.

(Wasn't sure if this was the right forum to place it in, but couldn't find anywhere appropriate!)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speedfan can have problems with some PC configurations.
Do you have a heat issue with the GPU?

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model NUmber
Custom build- Brand & Model of the Mobo-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Speedfan can have problems with some PC configurations.
> Do you have a heat issue with the GPU?
> 
> PC Specs?
> ...


Custom Build -

Mobo: Asus P5N-t Deluxe (running on BIOS revision 1201)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad (q9550)
GPU: Nvidia GTX 280


PSU and RAM I'm not sure how to check without opening up my case (and the power supply is very fiddley to get to as it's in a separate compartment in the case which can't open without taking out the motherboard).

I'm not sure if it is a heat issue that I am experience, but when using 3d applications (games, primarily) the screen will artifact (somewhat like this http://www.playtool.com/pages/artifacts/graphicscardmemory3.gif but can be multicoloured, it is usually green). Upon restarting, the PC is immediately stable again. (Until I've been playing a game again, in which case it may artifact after about 3 minutes... or not at all, it's entirely random!)

However, the card is only getting up to about 80c under load, which I read was stable enough. I cannot RMA it is my warranty has literally just ended, so I presumed it was a heating issue.

Evga precision can change the fan speed with no issues, but I'd rather be using speedfan as it's better with showing the temperatures.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

80C on the GPU is not a problem if that's under stress.
Your problem indicates a heat and/or lack of power (that will cause overheating) and the PSU could be a problem. 
What Brand & Model case are you using that uses a compartment for the PSU? That sounds like a very small unit that should not have GTX 280.
But, without knowing what PSU is in use, we can't really assist with that.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Tyree said:


> 80C on the GPU is not a problem if that's under stress.
> Your problem indicates a heat and/or lack of power (that will cause overheating) and the PSU could be a problem.
> What Brand & Model case are you using that uses a compartment for the PSU? That sounds like a very small unit that should not have GTX 280.
> But, without knowing what PSU is in use, we can't really assist with that.


It's the Coolermaster HAF X. The power supply is bottom mounted underneath a little metal box which is secured to the bottom of the case. To get the power supply out, I'd need to drag it out - in which case it'll get tangled up with my hard-drive wires. I'm not sure of the brand, but it is a 1000 watt supply which should be more than adequate for a single GPU, right? 

Is there any way to configure speedfan to recognize my system?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Walter Odim said:


> It's the Coolermaster HAF X. The power supply is bottom mounted underneath a little metal box which is secured to the bottom of the case. To get the power supply out, I'd need to drag it out - in which case it'll get tangled up with my hard-drive wires. I'm not sure of the brand, but it is a 1000 watt supply which should be more than adequate for a single GPU, right?
> 
> Is there any way to configure speedfan to recognize my system?


Speedfan, is, in my own humble, personal opinion, garbage. On half a dozen computers, it doesn't change the fan speeds, and isn't as accurate as one would hope in reporting tempuratures. 

Power supplies are like cars.

You can get a really well built car that is going to last 200,000 miles, but only has two seats, and also costs a LOT of money, or you can get a poorly made car, that will only last about 30,000 miles, has a tendancy to explode, but only costs one paycheck.

You have most likely bought the later car.
Companies can say their $45 power supply is 1000w, because most of the time, end users like you or I do not have the ability to TEST the power supply. 
There are a large number of cases where cheap chineese power supplys, even listed at 500w, _catch on fire when tried to provide 500w of power_


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

wkw427 said:


> Speedfan, is, in my own humble, personal opinion, garbage. On half a dozen computers, it doesn't change the fan speeds, and isn't as accurate as one would hope in reporting tempuratures.
> 
> Power supplies are like cars.
> 
> ...


What should I look for in a power supply, then? I am intending to upgrade my computer sooner or later anyway, never even thought that the power supply would be an issue. (It cost around £40; so I suppose it is on the cheaper end of the power supply market)


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Seasonic and XFX are a few of the ones we reccomend here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The wattage numbers on a PSU means very little if the unit is low quality and there are no regulations that require manufacturer's to be truthful.
For £40, and if it says 1000W on the label, it is very very doubtful it's anywhere near good quality.
For the GTX 280, a good quality 650W would be the bare minimum I would use.
SeaSonic & XFX are top quality.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Indeed, for 45... chances are if you tried to pull 1000w from it, it would catch fire.
I am not kidding.


----------

